# For Morrus



## Adlon (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Morrus, how this place has grown......

Anyways, I'm posting this here because I know you'll see it more sooner than later.....

http://www.mortality.net/gencon/more/DSC00546.JPG

Grab the pic.. it's yours !!!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks, Brian!


----------

